# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Delta Psychiatrisch centrum (Hoofdvestiging Poortugaal)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Delta Psychiatrisch centrum (Hoofdvestiging Poortugaal)
Albrandswaardsedijk 74
Poortugaal

Bezoek de website van Stichting Centrum '45


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Delta Psychiatrisch centrum (Hoofdvestiging Poortugaal).*

----------

